# Looking for PE Reference Books



## stlaggies (Aug 3, 2010)

I know for sure I'll need the AASHTO geometric design of highways and streets, do any of you have it and are willing to sell it?


----------



## CivEng2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

stlaggies said:


> I know for sure I'll need the AASHTO geometric design of highways and streets, do any of you have it and are willing to sell it?


I have a copy of it - email me at [email protected] if you still need it...good luck!


----------

